# White smoke out tail pipe.



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Has anyone seen white smoke coming from the tail pipe while driving?
> First time for me. After a few miles it started smoking a constant white fog following definitely not moisture. lasted about 4 -5 mins.


Pretty common in very cold Temps in all the big diesels I ever drove. Never really paid attention to the cruze


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd be suspicious of a coolant leak. 

Or maybe DEF was being dumped into the SCR.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I'd be suspicious of a coolant leak.
> 
> Or maybe DEF was being dumped into the SCR.


I'm thinking a regen was taking place since it cleaned up after five minutes or so.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My first thought was a regen as others have mentioned.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I'd be suspicious of a coolant leak.
> 
> Or maybe DEF was being dumped into the SCR.


To me, white smoke has always been associated with burning coolant. It may not be, but I'd keep an eye on coolant levels. You usually can smell it in the exhaust, but I'm not sure if one could after the SCR/DPF systems of the diesel.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Could be the beginning of a bad head gasket. Once the engine comes up to temp it stops . I would have the radiator pressure tested.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you're running #1 fuel and its below 50F with a fair bit of moisture in the air. I wouldn't be too concerned, that's common with all diesels even with dpf.

Otherwise... Yeah somethings up. If your EGR and DPF are working fine you should not see any white smoke. You might get some if your'e in a regen and slam the throttle, but that's about it.


----------

